# "Stan the Man" and the Northwest!!!!!!



## allison6564 (Aug 20, 2009)

Well all I can say about my Stan is WOW!!!!:thumbup:

What a fantastic day and my best show yet!

He won his Grand, I didn't enter him in the open but he got BOB!
4 x 1st in his sides
1 x 2nd in sides
and then the grand finale he won Best Pedigree Pet and had to go up front with all the other BIS!!!!!!!!!!!

I am still in shock and so very very prooud of him.


----------



## BSH (Jul 28, 2010)

Well done Stan!


----------



## carolmanycats (May 18, 2009)

He was an absolute star and looked wonderful. The judges LOVED him!


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

I just had a peep at Stan in your album, hes gorgeous, such unusual markings, what type of cat is he? (sorry if its obvious, Im not up on cat breeds)


----------



## allison6564 (Aug 20, 2009)

Well belive it or not his mum and dad are top Selkirk Rex's!!! He is a variant i.e. Selkirks have a curly gene which gives them their curly coat but sometimes they pop out without the gene and have straight hair. They cannot be shown as a Selkirk in the pedigree section and Stan was never registered etc. They do have a lot of British in them too and this is where Stan's looks coem from I think! To be honest I just saw his piccy on the net when he was 13 weeks and had to have him as he was adorable!

His mum and dad can be seen on Skyota's website - Pippi Longstockings and Ace of Spades.
Skyota Sphynx and British Shorthair Cat Breeder based in the UK: We sometimes have British Shorthair Kittens and Sphynx Kittens looking for new homes

Now I have no idea how Stan turned out as he did, so differant from his parents. LOL


----------



## Steverags (Jul 19, 2010)

Which just goes too show, Stan is the man....lol... well done that boy on such a good day.


----------



## allison6564 (Aug 20, 2009)

My piccies from the show of my super boy!!!!

Flickr: Allison6564's Photostream


----------



## Pippin (Aug 11, 2009)

Well done Stan :thumbup: And he is simply gorgeous :thumbsup:


----------



## poshmog (Mar 2, 2009)

Well Done Stan ,he is beautiful ,mind Iam a bit biased ,cos I've got a selkirk variant too !!:thumbup:


----------

